# Giving up temporarily on Plants..



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

After much thought and contemplation I am temporarily giving up trying to have my tank planted . I have come to realize my Spilo will not tolerate any plants in his tank. The topic which comes up often on this board is my piranha is not aggressive enough. Well, I can honestly say he is too agressive..lol..Day after day I have to constantly extract bitten plants, stems and leaves that are stuck to the filters. He swims constantly back and forth and kicks up my gravel for no reason. I get frustrated because just when I get a plant to fully bloom he bites them until their is only 1 stem left. He has bitten my Co2 line on numerous occasions. But still and all I put my hand in the tank and he stays at the other side of the tank go figure.The last few days I havent had time to pay attention to my piranhas because I just became a father..







I came home from the hospital yesterday to see that he has seriously busted open his chin..In the next month or two I will be getting a bigger 75 gallon tank for my Geryi which is temporarily housed in a 40 breeder and swapping him out and placing my spilo into the bare 40 breeder..It is my hope that I will be able to plant this new tank..Wish me luck..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats man. I just noticed I missed your question about fertilizers, sorry about that. I'm a completely unreliable person when it comes to managing my private messages (I get freakin 10 per day) and I feel bad about it.

Can't wait until you come back to the green side of things, and enjoy your new kid. I imagine some things are alot more rewarding than planted aquariums anyhow


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

*


Kilohead36 said:



The last few days I havent had time to pay attention to my piranhas because I just became a father..

Click to expand...

*

Nothing to say man...I wish you the best!!!!!!!!!!!Enjoy the moments!!!!


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

congrats on being a dad,, ur in for alot of work, but its not so bad, just make sure you respect them and treat them good... if you do it right all you ever have to do when they do something wrong is say we dont do that and they stop doing it and dont again,,, my sons are like that, but when i see other peoples childeren and how they treat them i can really see its all in how you respect them,
slightly ot but i feel it needs to be said to all new parents
RESPECT and be calm about it when they do something wrong, even tho they dont understand explain it to them and be persistant,

my son always trys to reach into my tanks and i just move his hand away everytime he reaches for it and he has stopped and doesnt bother to even try when im not around.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Being a P keeper that was just planning on getting into live plants i must say this is a bit disheartening to read.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations!! What a blessing! Awesome responsibility, but so rewarding! I hope everything goes great with the new member of your family!!

Ya, I gave up on plants in a piranha tank for now too, (after being almost bitten) although I have a great idea for a planted P tank. A few jutting rocks a bit off center, maybe a bit of small driftwood... and a full carpet of dwarf hairgrass, with a giant hairgrass background.. not alot of maintenance, simple, and beautiful.. that is my next tank idea..
oh and for algea maintenance, a piece of plexiglass cut almost as wide as my tank, with arms that rest on top so you can clean...

enjoy your baby!!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

congrats on ur kid and good luck with the spilo


----------

